# No suits for doves?



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I was intending to buy one of these for one of my ringneck doves: 
http://www.birdwearonline.com/
I really like her personal touch and how much more of the bird's feather is left uncovered. It seems much safer/better for the bird physically and psychologically. 
She says she doesn't make suits for doves, just pigeons and chickens.  She's worried about the small size of the dove making it dangerous for them. I don't think that ringnecks are quite as frail as that though. I'm careful with them, of course, but I've seen smaller birds be ok in harnesses etc. Not to mention how well they do in magic harnesses all the time. (And there are humane dove hobbiests out there who are also magicians. I know some people think that all magicians are cruel to their animals etc--but remember that this is also said about the pigeon racing hobby and just because it's said doesn't mean every racer is cruel either.)

I really need a suit for the work I would like to do with one of my birds. I would love to see her be able to do bird assisted therapy and that sort of thing (she has the perfect personality). I think she could make a difference to people. 

I bought an AvianFashions suit long ago. It seemed ok quality, but the size "large" that is supposedly suitable for doves is too small in the chest and too big between the legs. This makes a big danger when the bird's feet get caught.  It's really more designed for the straighter body of a parrot, rather than the large chests of doves. I've emailed them regarding the problem to see if they had any more appropriate sizes. We'll see if there's an answer. They're not really what I hope to use though.  Have any of their products ever worked for you guys?

Should I just settle for one of those Aviator Harness things? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18929
They look more comfortable, but they don't stop the waste. I'm concerned that this may make it more difficult to bring her in public.

Does anyone know of a product that works better for ringnecks? Someone who makes harness/diapers (w/ leash) specifically for doves would be even better. 

(PS. I wanted to post this somewhere in a thread that already pertained to diapers. For some reason, the search function is only bringing up unrelated threads for me.  )


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Just thought of this as well--Is there a safe way that I could custom-make a suit for my birds? I can sew at an averagely decent level--I've been making clothes and quilts and stuff for a few years.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Also, I know ringnecks are not sexually mature until 6 months, but when do you guys find that they reach full size? My nearly 8 week old birds are nearly the size of their (same sex) parents. (The little boy being gigantic like his daddy and the girl being petite like mom.) If I can find a safe configuration--perhaps I could just cont. making them as she grows anyway.
Would it be best to just take measurements from her mommy?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

What happened to these? http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f87/dove-wear-from-birdwear-27063.html
Was there some sort of accident that stopped them from being tested further?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Just from reading, I think maybe Boni was concerned about distressing the birds. I owned a very hand tame Ringneck (years ago) that I suspect would have handled wearing a harness fine, but I'm not sure how he would have done with the added weight of the diaper. I know Ollie (pigeon) has to re-adjust to the added bottom weight when wearing hers; she's a little wobbly if she hasn't worn it in awhile due to nesting.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

You can try http://www.flightquarters.com/ I've ordered from them & they have some small sizes.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I've actually been emailing back and forth with Boni and she said she's ok with it if I play around with my own lighter prototypes. I'm looking at her designs and maybe part of the avian fashions design and I'm going to see if there is a way to make it lighter weight while being strong. I was kind of thinking of taking apart an old silk shirt that doesn't fit to see if my tame little girl would be ok with fabric like that 

(ps--I've sewn with a lot of fabric types, but never silk--does it require silk thread or can I get away with cotton thread?)

*edit--avian fashions also emailed back and said that they can do custom fitted stuff. I think I'm going to get one to base part of my patterns on so I know about what size to make things and how to translate body measurements into pattern piece sizes. I still don't like how much they cover birds' chests, so if anything this would be used temporarily.


----------

